# Can't open .drf file



## suzzi (Mar 6, 2004)

I've been sent a file with a .drf extension which I can't open. Does anyone have any ideas how I can open it or what software it is used by? If I open it in notepad it just reads

Document;SBLIB1;954567

Many thanks


----------



## Bman (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't know if this will help  Look HERE You may have to ask the person that sent you the file. HTH

B


----------



## suzzi (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you


----------

